# Hawaiian Pizza



## daveomak (Jul 29, 2011)

To make a short story long........when I told bride I was doin' Canadian Bacon.......she said "we're having Hawaiian pizza Friday night"

She makes sourdough bread and of course we eat sourdough pizza crust..........if you haven't tried it........you are missing something.....you will never go back to "regular" pizza dough........promise.....

So I finished the CB about 3 days ago and now we are here.......Friday Night and the grandkids are here too........

Mother has been fed and starting to BURP...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			












Fresh from the garden.......Walla Walla Sweets.......Dam* these are good.







This is our 1st. ever Hawaiian pizza. Thin schmear of alfredo on the SD crust..







Thin layer of Mozzarella and smoked to 151 CB from the MES 30







pineapple, WW sweets sliced thin on the mandolin, yellow and red bells, kosher salt, CB pepper,

red pepper flakes.........







These folks know how to make some really good cheese.........







Ready for the final sprinkling of Mozz....







And the Mozz..........







Holey..Moley.....it was delish.........pizza #1







Pizza #2...I do not know where the pic went.......disappeared????

Pizza #3...Wowie..Zowie.......This one is delish too.....

Had to fold over the corner.....was too big for the pizza stone.....didn't hurt the flavor any.........







Grandkids said it was better than store bought.......I agree......so does bride........

One more good reason to belong to this forum and pay attention.....

Damn good recipes for making really great food..........Oh yeah and the folks here are pretty cool too!!!!!!!

JMNSHO and don't you ever forget it.....Your smokin'.... palsey..walsey....Dave


----------



## meateater (Jul 29, 2011)

Great looking pie's! Never seen alfredo on a hawaiian but looks great to me. ALFREDO....I knew it was you!!!!!!!


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 30, 2011)

Dave you nailed it ssssssourdough pizza it is first for me but looks great is it a normal sourdough for bread?

there pizzas looks amazing


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 30, 2011)

Awesome pizza Dave!

Makes me want to get the grill fired up & the pizza stone hot.


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 30, 2011)

Looks fab Dave!!

 Craig


----------



## masterofmymeat (Jul 30, 2011)

Score!!!!!!

Great looking stuff...James


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 30, 2011)

Great looking pizza, Dave !!!!

Nice BearViews too!

Thanks for the show!

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Jul 30, 2011)

africanmeat said:


> Dave you nailed it ssssssourdough pizza it is first for me but looks great _is it a normal sourdough for bread?_
> 
> there pizzas looks amazing


Bride makes the starter and dough for everything.......there are some things you do not ask "the bride"..... I'm afraid to ask.........could get an ass chewin'.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I was skeptical about the Alfredo Sauce when I asked her about the recipe she was using........I had googled "hawaiian pizza" and nowhere to be found was "alfredo sauce"...so being the gutless....spineless....gentleman I am..........and not wanting to start something........Alfredo sauce it is.......

Thanks all for the comments. Glad to share what I am allowed to share....


----------



## eman (Jul 30, 2011)

X3 on never seeing alfredo on a hawain pizza.

 One thing i can say is WINNING!!!!!


----------



## alelover (Aug 1, 2011)

Great looking pizza. And they are shaped just like mine.


----------



## roller (Aug 1, 2011)

You did it and looks like you did it right !!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 1, 2011)

Great looking Pizzas Dave. I know what you mean on the layin low sometimes. Make sure you get those grandkids cooking with ya too.  

Now ya got me goin on the Sourdough - Mrs Scar has made some amazing stuff with her sourdough - pizza on the menu soon


----------



## miamirick (Aug 1, 2011)

JMNSHO?    you lost me there and none of the kids are around to decipher this!

those pizza's look great love hawaian   and the sour dough is a great touch


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 1, 2011)

Im with the rest. Never heard of Alfredo on Hawaiian pizza but looks great to me! I'd try a slice or three of that!


----------



## daveomak (Aug 1, 2011)

miamirick said:


> JMNSHO?     you lost me there and none of the kids are around to decipher this!
> 
> those pizza's look great love hawaian   and the sour dough is a great touch


Just My Not So Humble Opinion........

Dave


----------

